# web 2.0 logos



## mariline (Aug 16, 2007)

I want to create a web 2.0 logo for my website. Any suggestion or tutorial how to design them? I know a bit about adobe photoshop.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Aug 16, 2007)

as a graphic designer, this question really fills me with anger, but i'm willing to help, to pervert the course of shittiness.  what exactly do you want to achieve?  any examples of stuff you like?


----------



## Qion (Aug 16, 2007)

Well, probably something lime green with Helvetica Neue... 

But seriously, what do you want your logo to say? What is your purpose? What is your name?

(after a bit of thinking)

You say that you want help with the process of designing. Well, if you're only going to use Ps, Ai is out of the question. A lot of "Web 2.0" logos make use of minimalism, round letters, and/or a retromodern feel. You could make a very basic Web 2.0 logo by filling a rounded shape with a sharp gradient, layering a grey/white translucent gradient over the top (translucency decided mainly by the colors of the first gradient) to give it a "shiny" feel, creating a black or white outline of the shape, and finally laying your business/company/service/personal name over the top in Arial Rounded -or something like that-. 

You could be trying to communicate a completely different idea. Maybe you want the thing to be a motion graphic, I have no idea. Again, we need more information.

An idea:


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 16, 2007)

Very nice Qion, how long have you been in the graphics business?
I like simple abtracts.
Such as.




Since theres a thread on graphics. I can't seem to deside what color font to use on that, I was thinking of white, but I kind of wanted something different on the above image.
Try http://www.tutorialized.com/tutorials/Photoshop/1


----------



## Qion (Aug 17, 2007)

Well, this thread is intended to help mariline, but at any rate your picture isn't showing up. 

I've been in the graphics business for 6 years.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 17, 2007)

mariline said:


> I want to create a web 2.0 logo for my website. Any suggestion or tutorial how to design them? I know a bit about adobe photoshop.



A world of information at your fingertips:
http://search.yahoo.com/search?p=design+a+2.0+logo&ei=UTF-8&fr=moz2

Just remember that 'web 2.0' is all about shading that doesn't always work so well in print. I recommend designing your logo first in b/w, no color yet, so you can get the letterforms together first before you trick it out.

Your logo should work small and large (favicon to billboard size) and also fax well. If it first satisfies these conditions, then start doing the web 2.0 stuff to it.


----------



## chevy (Aug 17, 2007)

Here are a few examples:
http://www.fontshop.com/fontfeed/archives/the-logos-of-web-20/


----------

